# Recommend a RDTA



## Carnival (20/1/18)

Hi guys.

I’m looking for a RDTA to purchase next week. I’ve got my eye on the Serpent RDTA, can you recommend another good one?

Willing to spend up to R600

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/1/18)

Serpent RDTA, Merlin RDTA, Dejavu RDTA

Reactions: Like 3


----------

